# iPhone 5 Screen/Digitizer Replacement - White Boxes, No response



## bviertel

Just recently replaced the screen/digitizer on my iPhone 5. Now have a single bar of white boxes across the top horizontally, and touch will not work. This has happened with 3 different screens, all with the same result. Occasionally I will receive a very minimal amount of response, such as the unlock bar moving very subtly when I swipe my finger across. I have rechecked the ribbon cables, no tears or rips. I have also rechecked the connections and all 3 seem to be fine, no sign of looseness. Any idea on what would've caused this and how it could be resolved without going to Apple (seeing how the warranty is voided anyway), or getting it professionally installed?
Thanks,


----------



## Arguellocra33

To my understanding you have replaced the glass on your iPhone 5. Keep in mind that the digitizer film is on the LCD. Are you using optical adhesive?


----------



## dweebteam516

are the boxes on the upper part of screen?


----------

